# New GSD Pup - Cant pick a food need help!



## dmk08 (May 16, 2016)

Hey everyone.

My wife and I just got a new 8 week old GSP. The breeder had him on Natures Recipe Puppy Lamb Meal + Rice which does not seem to be a great food. I want to get him off ASAP.

We have an adult Pyrenees and we feed her Acana freshwater fish and she loves it. We will eventually move the GSP to Acana once he is a year old but its not really a puppy food.

So.. I've been trying to decide between a couple foods.

-Orijen LBP. Obviously I think this is the best but very pricey. If you can afford it is it always worth it?

-Fromm Gold LBP. Decent reviews on this site and DogFoodInfo. 

-Fromm Heartland Gold LBP. I cannot find much on this food maybe it is a new product? Its a bit more expensive than the standard Fromm Gold and comes in a smaller bag. Anyone have information
on this food?

-Wellness Core. I don't know much about this food yet but would love opinions.

I know this topic has been discussed a lot but always looking for the latest info. TIA for any replies.


----------



## Laura66 (May 1, 2016)

You can't go wrong with either Orijen or Fromm. It depends on what you can afford. I remember when my I first got my puppy, I used what the breeder had her on "Victor grain free". However she started to have allergies to that and some of the other preferred food. It took a lot of different brands to find the right one. I hope you have an easier time.


----------



## ZABDI SHAMAR (May 8, 2016)

I have a 7 week old GSD. We thought he was 6 weeks when we got him but figured out when i called breeder due to how young pup seemed the byb said he forgot when exactly they were born that means he was probably 4-5weeks when we took him home. Jerk anyway. We did puppy formula and large breed dog food. When I took Shamar to vet he told us to use Royal Cainine for German Shepherd because it had certain ingredients that help with GSD issues like hip problems etc.... After much research I figured out everyone has a opinion and there is no wrong or right food as long as you get large breed puppy foodles high in protein. I chose royal canin by reading consumer reviews on amazon the official dog websites have professional review writers I don't trust those. All the reviews were awesome. Shamar started on it last week. He loves it and his energy and weight is increasing. I noticed a difference between stools as well. He also does not bloat like he did after eating the other large breed puppy food. I found out royal canin has a probiotic in its food. Anyway. It cost me basically the same since he eats less of the expensive food. I'm assuming it is more filling. Good Luck.


----------



## dmk08 (May 16, 2016)

ZABDI SHAMAR said:


> I have a 7 week old GSD. We thought he was 6 weeks when we got him but figured out when i called breeder due to how young pup seemed the byb said he forgot when exactly they were born that means he was probably 4-5weeks when we took him home. Jerk anyway. We did puppy formula and large breed dog food. When I took Shamar to vet he told us to use Royal Cainine for German Shepherd because it had certain ingredients that help with GSD issues like hip problems etc.... After much research I figured out everyone has a opinion and there is no wrong or right food as long as you get large breed puppy foodles high in protein. I chose royal canin by reading consumer reviews on amazon the official dog websites have professional review writers I don't trust those. All the reviews were awesome. Shamar started on it last week. He loves it and his energy and weight is increasing. I noticed a difference between stools as well. He also does not bloat like he did after eating the other large breed puppy food. I found out royal canin has a probiotic in its food. Anyway. It cost me basically the same since he eats less of the expensive food. I'm assuming it is more filling. Good Luck.


Thanks for the reply! Adorable! Here is one of Dexter 

I think I'm going to give Fromm Heartland Gold a try. I guess thats the Grain free version..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate the Fromm Large Breed Puppy formula until he turned one and did awesome on it


----------



## audrienco (Apr 22, 2016)

I feed my GSD puppy - Royal Canin German Shepherd PUPPY food. Since 8 weeks (now 16 weeks) and she LOVES it. I sometimes use it as "training treats" throughout the day. The vet has been happy with her weight at check ups and her coat is so shiny and soft. Her stool also seems healthy. 


(I should not that my My 7.5 year old rescue (pitbull, gsd mix?) also attempts to sneak a few bites in)


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd keep feeding what the breeder fed for a few weeks then try to transition to a good LBP kibble or ALS with low calcium and phosphorous like Annamaet. Ppl here like Fromm LBP, but it didn't agree with my pup so she ate Royal Canin Maxi puppy until 8 months old. Wellness and a few other companies make LBP kibble.


----------



## ShebasOwner1 (May 17, 2016)

Hello I have a 3 month old german shepherd (she's a sable) I'm having difficulty managing her food sometimes I give her too much and she vomits...I freed her wellness grain free puppy food any other recommendations?


----------

